# Hey, rose 2005...



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I picked these up for Rose 2005 since they were free, but I am assuming since she didn't respond that she doesn't need them. Any takers? I picked up a set of geography ACE booklets. They look like they are for several grades, but I don't know how to tell. I am guessing upper elementary or maybe Jr. high. They were in the "free" box at the homeschool store. I picked them up in case you wanted them. If not I'll put them back in the free box next time I go back. Or if someone else here wants them, they could have them. They are unused and have the answer booklets. Also, I have the whole set of Algebra I paces if you or anybody else wants those. Also unused. Also with answer keys. It is always nice not to have to buy curriculum if you can get it for free. 

Let me know.  
Cindyc.
Edited due to no response.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> Um Cindy....this is the first I have heard of it? I would love them!
> 
> Pm me so that I can send you shipping etc...and thank you so much for thinking of us!
> 
> Rose


sorry. The days are running together. I did just post that yesterday, didn't I?  

Cindyc.


----------

